# Hoarding



## itsasurewin (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Now that hoarding has come to light in the media. How is everybody dealing with it from a fire code standpoint?


----------



## mjesse (Jul 19, 2013)

In single-family residential (where our cases have been) we don't touch it.

We'll enforce exterior IPMC requirements, but we stay out of people's homes.

There was a case where the resident's family contacted us to intervene, and we ultimately condemned the building. Fortunately we are a small community, and don't see too many cases.

mj


----------



## midwestFCO (Jul 19, 2013)

We have a taskforce that handles them.  Fire Inspector (me), Police Lieutenant, Property Maintenance Inspector and a Health Department Inspector.  In general, we do not force our way inside but talk to them very nicely and you would be surprised that 99% of the time they allow us to come inside.  All of us point out items to them and explain options and or items that could be in violation.  We will follow-up in 30 days and then every 30-days thereafter if needed and have had pretty good success.  There have been a few that have refused us entry and we cannot really do much about them.  One thing I do is if it really bad, we will flag them as "No-Go" or "Extreme Hazard" occupancies with our staff and in our dispatch center so our suppression people know it is a hazard and will use extreme caution if the place catches fire.

The Health Department can get a warrant and "force" entry if there is no electric, no water, elderly and/or minors in the house where they believe it poses a health hazard.  Once they're in they invite the other taskforce people in as witnesses and experts.    We all write violation notices, if necessary, and they are required to comply or the house can be condemned.

All-in-All, like I said, we have had good luck with them.  There is one house that we cannot get into that they allegedly were going to try and feature on the hoarding show on Discovery or whatever channel it is, but it has never come to fruition yet.


----------



## cda (Jul 19, 2013)

a little hard to tell people to clean up inside their home

if children, or elderly we call child or adult protective services and get them involved


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 19, 2013)

Greetings

A man's home is his castle.

Look at our recent case.

Mr Doe lives in a subdivion. Mr Doe's wife passes away a few years back. Mr D then turns to hoarding. RV in the drive packed full of crap. Car packed full of crap. Boat on the side of the house full of crap. Back yard stacks of crap everywhere. Bee hives, opossums in the crap. Neighbors complain.

During all of this producers from the tv show "Buried Alive" call my office wanting to do a show on Mr D. Of course that gets turned down via the mayor, city atty, etc.

Mr D gets cited for public nuisance. D goes through a number of hearings etc eventually culminating fines, clean up fees all sorts of legal problems. D never really turns it around even with help of his lawyer's volunteer friends from the church. It does get somewhat better on the outside of his house.

3 weeks ago Mr D is found dead in his debris pile in his house. Been dead awhile too, not a pretty pic. Body full of critters.

Now the local newspaper wants to do a write up on Mr D. Open records requests and the like. Hasn't happened yet as I informed all that the city attorney has to handle this since it went through the court system and such.

I can only imagine what a newspaper article will say about this. I have yet to see an article singing the praises of code enforcement.

Oh well

Hencewiththeretofore, I have decided I want no part of hoarders insofar as code enforcement is concerned. I will have to be dragged kicking and screaming into court for another hoarding case.

BSSTG


----------



## kasa (Aug 29, 2013)

The city code here addresses keeping your building "clean and sanitary" and I use that wording in orders, works ok, I'm just seeing rentals though personally.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 29, 2013)

I run from these type of complaints.............to each his own, or as BSSTG, said, "a man's home is his castle."


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 29, 2013)

A man's castle is his home..... you would have a hard time with hoarding complaints within a house if it isn't visible from the public right of way (a.k.a. Plain View Doctrine).... the yard and things visible from the street - absolutely.


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 29, 2013)

When I run into it I contact Fire Dept. to let them know and they put address on white board so everyone is aware.


----------



## itsasurewin (Dec 6, 2013)

This is what we do in extreme cases.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/11/27/toronto-fire-officials-don-hazmat-suits-to-clear-out-hoarders-home-packed-full-of-flammable-belongings/


----------



## ICE (Dec 6, 2013)

How is it that a fire dept. would get stuck with dragging the stuff out of the house?  That's got to be as expensive as it gets.  I guess they couldn't round up enough doctors.  And speaking of doctors, hoarding is now an illness.  They call it anziety disorder.  How about just calling it disorder. Well now that it's official, the pharmaceutical companies won't be long in finding a drug for that.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 6, 2013)

In another jurisdiction a violation notice was sent for rodent infestation.  In short after removal of several dumpsters full of trash, garbage, human waste (haz mat), etc., the building was condemned owing to long term load caused permanent sagging and collapse of supporting columns.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2013)

Education - Documentation - Partnerships with Mental Health and Health agencies!


----------

